# Can i overclock my cpu???



## brandonengell (Feb 23, 2008)

basically i want to overclock my cpu so it can run my graffic card with no problem
since my cpu is not good enough for my graffic card
Heres the screen shots of all the information you should need:

TEMP:









CPU:









MOTHERBOARD:








HOPEFULLY i can


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your 12v rail is low, what video card are you runnig?


----------



## brandonengell (Feb 23, 2008)

ATI RADEON x1950pro agp
My cpu is bottle necking or whatever you call it
Because when i got the graffic card
i just got a new psu 450w which it recommended
and the people who put it in i guess they didnt tell me my cpu wasnt gonna run it good
i know its bottle necking because in games like low performance games like Half life games, it lags. And my friend has same graffic card, and he can run games fine, even some high quality games


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would get the voltage fixed first before loading the power supply any more with a overclock. We do see video card problems at 11.7 the spec is 12v +- 5% but 12-12.1v is ideal and any decent PSU should be able to power your rig in that range the low voltage in my opinion is a sign your PSU can not handle the current load.
What Brand and Model PSU is it?


----------



## brandonengell (Feb 23, 2008)

ITs really bad, not even sure but this is what is says on the psu
oh my bad its 400w
it says zumaxpower.com 
cant really read the name to small
model no: ZU400w (x1)
input:
115v 10a 60hz
output:
230v 5a 50hz
thats all i got hope it will do for you
but this summer im getting new computer
just to young to get a job and just pushing this thing to its limits
its really old too


----------



## brandonengell (Feb 23, 2008)

pretty sure its this one 
http://zumaxpower.com/products/zu400w.htm
wow thats garbage
i guess you get what you pay for
300$ for everything in my computer besides the graffic card


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea the 400w is a peak rating at 25c unless you keep it in the freezer it will never see 25c when turned on, if your planning on replacing the PC in a couple of months I would try to live with it and not spend the money on another PSU.


----------



## brandonengell (Feb 23, 2008)

alright so any overclock is a no go just to make it offical


----------



## brandonengell (Feb 23, 2008)

oh sense you know a lot about psu's whats good brands and good psu's in general. SO i can choose the right one.


----------



## brandonengell (Feb 23, 2008)

motherboard im thinking of getting is this

```
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16813128357
```
 I think it matters on the mobo


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No I would not OC it with low voltages that will just lead to bigger problems.

Corsair, Seasonic, Silverstone, PC Power & Cooling in the 450w -500w range for this PC will work nicely. There is a link to our power supply sticky in my signature below.


----------



## brandonengell (Feb 23, 2008)

THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING
just read the whole power supply and selection
makes me want to buy a even better psu just so it lasts longer and makes everything fine ;D


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

I would invest in a better CPU. You can get really good ones compared to what you have for quite cheap. Just a suggestion.


----------

